# angelschein machen in nrw



## thommesf (19. Dezember 2003)

hallo wer kann mir helfen !!!!
ich möchte meinen angelschein machen aber nicht bis november damit warten !!!  hier in bochum werden die prüfungen aber leider nur im nov abgehalten !!
wer kann mir sagen wo und wie ich den angelschein früher machen kann und was ich dafür alles brauche ???
ich bin absoluter neuling und war bis jetzt immer nur´mit´zum angeln und möchte mich aber jetzt gerne aktiv beteiligen !! 
wer kann mir helfen und mir sagen was ich zur prüfung alles benötige ?? vorbereitungskurs????

gruß thommesf aus bochum


----------



## R(h)einfaller (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ,

siehe Dir den Link einmal an hier findet man eigentlich alles was zum Thema Fischereiprüfungen usw


http://www.fischereibildungsseminare.de/
Viel Glück
PS: Ich habe den Vorbereitungslehrgang gespart und mir mit Hilfe einer CD gelernt !


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

hättest du schon in deine Vorstellung geschaut, wäre dir die Frage hier erspart geblieben und R(h)einfaller #6 hätte sich nicht solche Mühe machen brauchen. :m


----------



## R(h)einfaller (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Wedaufischer ,

war keine mühe ist doch immer ein vergnügen wenn man den Kollegen 
helfen kann!
Ich gehe heute Nacht an Minchen in Ruhrort und mal sehen ob es wieder ein erfolgreiches Spinnen gibt(Das macht viel mehr Mühe)


----------



## Fishkopping (19. Dezember 2003)

Hiho...

Also, Vorbereitungskurs ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht, falls das in deiner Gegend anders wäre würde ich mir in den Hintern beißen, dass ich in einer Gegend wohne, wo diese verpflichtend ist. Nee mal ernst, am Vorbereitungskurs kommst du nicht vorbei. Jetzt heißt es den regionalen Teil deiner Zeitung studieren und gucken wann so ein Kurs stattfindet. Ich selbst habe in diesem Jahr Januar mit dem Kurs angefangen und hatte meinen Lappen nach erfolgreichem Bestehen der Prüfung im März. Und da Bochum in NRW liegt wird das nicht anders sein als im schönem Kaarst. Bei Fragen, melde dich per PN.


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Dezember 2003)

@R(h)einfaller

hoffentlich hast du mehr Glück als mein Lütter und ich.

Wir waren heute Nachmittag an der unteren Ruhr (Schleuse) bis ca. 17:30. Da verhinderte eine satte Verhedderung weitere "Wasserarbeit". 

Toi toi toi für heute Nacht... :m


----------



## thommesf (20. Dezember 2003)

*erst mal danke*

für die antworten . werde mal öfter auf die mir empfohlene seite von r(h)einfaller aufsuchen . würde mir den kurs aber auch gerne ersparen . wo bekomme ich denn die cd oder entsprechende unterlagen ???

fishkopping : also ich habe schon von mehreren gehört das man die prüfung auch ohne vorbereitungskurs machen kann , kenne die bestimmungen aber nicht . aber deshalb bin ich ja in diesem forum , um von dem wissen der anderen zu profitieren und mein wissen ( soweit vorhanden ) kund zu tun . aber prüfung im märz das würde mich schon reizen , weil wie gesagt hier erst wieder im nov.


----------



## Lynx (20. Dezember 2003)

Servus thommesf,
hier findest Du die 

CD


----------



## thommesf (25. Dezember 2003)

*danke lynx*

die cd werde ich mir besorgen und dann gehts an pauken .

aber trotzdem noch eine frage :: muss ich den vorbereitungskurs machen oder nicht ????


----------



## henrym (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo thommesf,
wenn du ein wenig mobil bist, fahr mal beim Jürgen Hansmann vorbei. Dem gehört die Angelkiste auf der Hattinger Str. in Linden.
Er ist auch im Vorstand vom Studentischen Angelverein in Bochum.
Der kann dir sagen welcher Verein ( wechselt jedes Jahr) die nächsten Kurse abhält und ob du überhaupt einen brauchst.


----------



## thommesf (25. Dezember 2003)

*danke henrym*

das werde ich mal machen , das sind mit dem auto fünf minuten von mir . das ist ein süper tipp . da bekomme ich ja dann direkt all meine fragen beantwortet .


----------



## R(h)einfaller (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo Thommes ,

nun den Kurs musst DU nicht machen ich habe den auch nicht gemacht!
Wobei er nicht schaden kann unter anderem der Kontakte wegen !
Nun denn viel Glück !

Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## Scatman (2. Januar 2004)

Angelprüfungen werden im Februar in Gelsenkirchen abgehalten, können Dir Kurse vermitteln, in Marl oder Recklinghausen. Wenn Du Telefon-Nummern brauchst, gib kurz über PN Bescheid.


----------



## Fa$t2k (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

habe eine frage und ich möchte unbedibgt mein angelschein machen und kann bis zum herbst nicht warten und ich in den sommer ferien ja genugz eit hätte zum lernen wollte ich fragen MUSS MAN JETZT unbedingt einen lehrgang besuchen oder kann man selber lehren und dann ne prüfung machen ohne diese lehrgang. bin nehmlich neu im angelsport und bis richtig heiß auf angeln bitte um antwort 
wohne in NRW Kreis LIppe vieleicht hilft das bei eurer antwort
DANKE SCHON MAL IM VORRAUS !!!


----------



## Twyster (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

Du kannst dich auch ohne Lehrgang zur Prüfung anmelden aber mit Lehrgang ist es besser und sicherer


----------



## Another_Sky (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

Moin,

bevor du dich ins Zeug legst, rufe erstmal bei der Stadt an und Frage nach ob du dich noch für die Prüfung anmelden kannst. Hier in Köln sind die am 11. Juni. Anmdeldeschluss war der 11. Mai.

Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch bei dir? Aber ich schließe mich Twyster an. Ein Lehrgang ist für das Bestehen der Prüfung besser!!


----------



## Fa$t2k (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

wo bekomme ich denn die unterlangen her und übbungs materrieal? und wo müsste ich mich anmelden?


----------



## MiCz (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

www.fangplatz.de dort kannste dich anmelden und üben.Ich denke jedoch das das nicht die optimale Lösung ist ,denn im praktischem Teil darf man sich kaum Fehler bei der Prüfung erlauben und wenn du die Prüfungsgeräte noch nie gesehen hast , kann es sein das du daran scheitern wirst .


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

Fragen für NRW:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html


  Die Fischbildtafenl müsste der Angelgerätehändler haben.

  Anmelden bei der unteren Fischreibehörde.

  [FONT=&quot]Suche benutzen![/FONT]


----------



## Another_Sky (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

Die Bilder mit den Fischen solltest in in Angelläden erhalten. Kosten 8,-€.

Um an einer Prüfung teilnehmen zu können, musst du dich an die Stadt Lemgo wenden und nachfragen wer bei euch für das Anmelden zuständig ist. Meist ist es, wie DenniLo geschrieben hat, die untere Fischereibehörde.

Wenn du dich für Kurse anmelden willst, dann frage am besten ebenfalls mal im Angelladen nach! Die helfen dir weiter!


----------



## hexege1987 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

wer kan mir bitte sagen wo ich in Gelsenkirchen meinen Angelschein machen kan???
hexege1987@yahoo.de


----------



## köfi01 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

Mach damit ein neues Thema auf ,dann bekommst du deine antworten.Hier lesen es nicht genug.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Master Hecht (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

das würde ich dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*



hexege1987 schrieb:


> wer kan mir bitte sagen wo ich in Gelsenkirchen meinen Angelschein machen kan???
> hexege1987@yahoo.de



Ruf bei der Stadt an und frag nach der Unteren Fischereibehörde oder frage beim ansässigen Angelgerätehändler nach.

Hier mal was nützliches:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*



hexege1987 schrieb:


> wer kan mir bitte sagen wo ich in Gelsenkirchen meinen Angelschein machen kan???
> hexege1987@yahoo.de




Die Fischerprüfung zur Erlangung des ersten Fischereischeins wird am 27. und 28. März 2007 im Revierpark Nienhausen, Feldmarkstraße 201, 45883 Gelsenkirchen, durch die untere Fischereibehörde der Stadt Gelsenkirchen durchgeführt.


Gehe ztum Bürgeramt und informiere dich dortzwecks Anmeldung.

Du brauchst keinen Kurs zu machen. 
Empfehle dir aber einen zu besuchen das es dann leichter ist.


----------



## xam3a (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

hallo,gilt das in alle bundesländer mit dem lehrgang?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

Nein, NRW ist sehr liberal.

In anderen Bundesländern ist teils eine Lehrgangspflicht, auch die Unterrichtsinhalte können stark variieren.

Just monsters
holger


----------



## fiti15_02_72 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

Also ich habe meinen Schein auch in nrw gemacht.
Die Termine sind abhängig von der unteren Fischereibehörde des Wohn/Meldeortes.
Aber mit Genehmigung dieser (und die kann man durch freundliches Nachfragen kriegen, kann man dann auch in einer anderen NRW-Gemeinde die Prüfung, die zu einem anderen Termin abgehalten wird, dort durchführen.
Einfach mal in der Fischereibehörde nachfragen, die Herren und Damen sind meist sehr freundlich!


----------



## Goggo (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: angelschein machen in nrw*

Habe letzten Monat die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang bestanden.
Geübt habe ich mit fangplatz.de und einen Programm von Moritz Angelladen, das recht gut ist. Bei Interesse kann ich die Datei per email senden,dann bite per pn melden.


----------

